
DHS warns of 'strong concerns' that Chinese-made drones are stealing data - Vaslo
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/20/politics/dhs-chinese-drone-warning/index.html
======
csense
Sounds like a great weekend project for a bored hacker: Buy a Chinese drone,
run a packet capture, see what it tries to send and where. For bonus points,
put a logic analyzer on the PCB, dump the ROM, try to isolate the code that's
doing the sending and reverse engineer it.

